# how do u spin on a box??



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

my friend seems to not be able to spin on a box iv tryd teaching him but i get to frustrated or im just a bad teacher. that an i cant really explain how....? can anyone just tell him how cuzz i obviesly cant....it seems as if he isnt putting enough force on the wind up i dunno....he just keep goin boardslide or eats it on his face help before i send him to the emegency room...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Your spelling just sent me to the emergency room. I think I lost a good 20 IQ points just reading that awful mess above.

If you can't explain to him how to do it then I would suggest you not try to be the one to teach him how to do it :laugh: Seems kind of logical that way to me.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

you know what else is logical!!!!???? the fact that im asking people to help him......THATS THE WHOLE PIONT OF ME ASKING FOR HELP SO THAT IM NOT TEACING HIM IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........now as for everyone else it would be great it you can help and not be useless like the first guy...

THANK YOU


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Booshy said:


> you know what else is logical!!!!???? the fact that im asking people to help him......THATS THE WHOLE PIONT OF ME ASKING FOR HELP SO THAT IM NOT TEACING HIM IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........now as for everyone else it would be great it you can help and not be useless like the first guy...
> 
> THANK YOU


Yeah, your spelling hurt my brain quite badly. Seriously, spell check FTW.


Tell him to keep his shoulders slighted turned in the direction he wants to spin. He's got to make sure he keeps his center of balance of the board though.


EDIT-

Do you mean spinning while on the box, or spinning ONTO the box?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Booshy said:


> you know what else is logical!!!!???? the fact that im asking people to help him......THATS THE WHOLE PIONT OF ME ASKING FOR HELP SO THAT IM NOT TEACING HIM IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........now as for everyone else it would be great it you can help and not be useless like the first guy...
> 
> THANK YOU


If you are coming here asking how then your plan is to teach him after learning from us. Therefore, YOU would be TEACHING him (I'm using caps because they seem to get your attention). We've clearly established that you have the teaching ability of a half eaten tic-tac so we can give you tips all day long. In the end you still lack any credible ability to instruct. So my first post was quite helpful in that YOU should not try to TEACH him. Instead, go buy him a lesson. While you're at it pick up a book or two.

Hopefully your diminutive brain pan will be able to comphrend the above point at least for your friend's sake. If not, you can alway try suicide.


And you're welcome.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow. Your jiberish doesnt seem to help. How are you going to try an assume what i am going to do with my life, and my friends. As I said in the "emergency sending...head hurting" first message, I am frustrated. So if you want to make a good assumption you should have assumed i wasnt going to keep teaching him, because i obviously wasnt good at it and admitted to it. I hoped someone usefull ,like the other guy that replyied, would help. I was just going to let him read the replies and let him figure it out. But your to busy getting on your useless high horse or soapbox to see that.

Thank You, you pretentious wast of time. You kept me busy durring class.


P.S. THANKS ALARIC I WILL LET HIM SEE YOUR MESSAGE


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

oh an i was talking about spinning on a box. Not on onto.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------

